# irq conflict problems

## eamonn

How do i resolve this conflict?

I have four usb ports on teh same irq.

any ideas please?

```
 dmesg:

Linux version 2.6.0 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #12 Tue Jan 13 14:18:18 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131068

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126972 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1800.924 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 513504k/524272k available (3187k kernel code, 9972k reserved, 1093k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 3555.32 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1799.0677 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.0618 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1730, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f9a00

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x9a30, dseg 0xf0000

pnp: 00:12: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 0000:00:11.0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.92 (Nov 4, 2003)

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0f.0

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:18:9d:85:5c

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:00:0f.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:09.0

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd000, 00:30:84:87:ba:6c, IRQ 5

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IOMEGA ZIP 250 ATAPI, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-105, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:10.3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 9, pci mem e0862000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:10.0

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 9, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:10.1

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 9, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 0000:00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.0, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.1, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.2, have irq 9, want irq 3

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:10.3, have irq 9, want irq 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 9, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 16

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

I2O configuration manager v 0.04.

  (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O Block Storage OSM v0.9

   (c) Copyright 1999-2001 Red Hat Software.

i2o_block: Checking for Boot device...

i2o_block: Checking for I2O Block devices...

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 option and report if it works on your machine.PCI: Found IRQ 6 for device 0000:00:11.5

IRQ routing conflict for 0000:00:11.5, have irq 9, want irq 6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

hub 3-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8235 at 0xe000, irq 9

NET: Registered protocol family 2

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: SD-USB-R/W        Rev: 0119

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/lowlevel.c:65:udf_get_last_session: CDROMMULTISESSION not supported: rc=-22

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:1544:udf_fill_super: Multi-session=0

UDF-fs DEBUG fs/udf/super.c:532:udf_vrs: Starting at sector 16 (2048 byte sectors)

UDF-fs: No VRS found

VFS: Mounted root (jfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: IOMEGA    Model: ZIP 250           Rev: 41.S

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi2 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-105   Rev: 1.33

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

scsi3 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: LTR-52246S        Rev: 6S0D

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg3 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: 0.4.15:USB Scanner Driver

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0b.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [0000:0000]

Yenta: ISA IRQ list 0000, PCI irq9

Socket status: 30000410

Intel PCIC probe: not found.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

eth2: Station identity 001f:0003:0000:0008

eth2: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 0.8.3

eth2: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth2: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth2: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth2: MAC address 00:05:5D:F8:83:55

eth2: Station name "Prism  I"

eth2: ready

eth2: index 0x01: Vcc 5.0, irq 9, io 0x0100-0x013f

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

eth1: link down

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011e3db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c0140dd5>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x65/0x70

 [<c0150161>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0x100

 [<c0150273>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x40

 [<c011b643>] __ioremap+0xb3/0x100

 [<c011b6b9>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xb0

 [<e0b124f2>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e0b24ae7>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0b26c06>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e0b26c96>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e0b2871c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b0eee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015f174>] chrdev_open+0xf4/0x220

 [<c01be2eb>] devfs_open+0xeb/0x110

 [<c0154d7b>] dentry_open+0x14b/0x220

 [<c0154c26>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c01550c3>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c010b0cb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011e3db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c0140dd5>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x65/0x70

 [<c0150161>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0x100

 [<c0150273>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x40

 [<c011b643>] __ioremap+0xb3/0x100

 [<c011b6b9>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xb0

 [<e0b124f2>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e0b24ae7>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0b26c06>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e0b26c96>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e0b2871c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b0eee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015f174>] chrdev_open+0xf4/0x220

 [<c01be2eb>] devfs_open+0xeb/0x110

 [<c0154d7b>] dentry_open+0x14b/0x220

 [<c0154c26>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c01550c3>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c010b0cb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

```

```

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

00:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev 80)

00:0e.0 Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics: Unknown device 048c (rev 02)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3)

```

----------

## adaptr

You have ALL devices on IRQ 9...

Use

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

to check this easily.

And this is probably the problem:

```
PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0b.0 

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [0000:0000] 

Yenta: ISA IRQ list 0000, PCI irq9 
```

As it says, it sees this as an ISA device, and ISA PnP is not pretty.

Disable Plug-n-Pray in the BIOS, forcing it to assign IRQs on boot.

If that doesn't solve it, force the so-called "ISA" device on a fixed IRQ in the PnP BIOS settings.

You might also try using ACPI (enable it in the kernel); this gives me much better IRQ assignment than PnP.

I let ACPI sort out the IRQ -> interrupt links (don't arsk - it's complicated), and I have only one shared interrupt:

IRQ 9 (heheh) is shared by ACPI and my soundcard, which is fine, since ACPI doesn't DO anything after it's booted.

----------

## eamonn

This is my new reply to cat /proc/interupts

```
           CPU0

  0:     147003          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        135          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:       2561          XT-PIC  eth0, eth1

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:         89          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, VIA8233, yenta, orinoco_cs

 11:       6710          XT-PIC  nvidia

 12:       6066          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       6723          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         63          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:     146954

ERR:        152

MIS:          0

```

I hope this stops my problems with xfree. 

 :Sad: 

----------

## til

I have the same problem ... I also tried out with ACPI, but with ACPI support my kernel doesn't start ... so I disabled it again and everything works.

here my /proc/interrupts

```
           CPU0

  0:    1508088          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       3075          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      10951          XT-PIC  eth0

  9:      30210          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, VIA8233

 10:          2          XT-PIC  ohci1394

 11:     131337          XT-PIC  nvidia

 12:     127916          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      14576          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         59          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

ERR:          0

```

hope anybody has a solution for me  :Smile: 

----------

